# Big Wahoo 30 miles south of OB



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

I haven't been able to go fishing in almost a month and I didn't want to deal with the hoards of Beetlenickers on a red snapper Friday, so I decided the make a trip for mingos and white snapper on Thursday. As usual I couldnt find anyone who could get off so I made the trip alone. 

The morning was glassy and comfortable out of Orange Beach, but the bait situation at the pass sucked. I did manage to cast net a live mullet and a few small menhaden but I couldn't buy a bite on subuki rigs at the jetty. (whats up with that) 

Disappointed with the lack of bait, I ran the 30 miles to a nice little spot I call Lane City where I have always been able to catch a limit of lane, white and vermilion snapper pretty much as fast as I could get a bait down. Today however, the current was so fast I had trouble keeping a bait on the bottom, and being alone I didn't want to anchor and attempt to deal with all that entails in deep water.

So I kept drifting through the area and finally landed a keeper vermilion and had something larger on the way up. Just when the fish was just about to the surface my rod suddenly lurched and went slack. When I reeled in the rest of the way I had the prettiest red snapper head I ever saw. It looked like somebody had taken a razor sharp knife and a straight edge and removed the tail section with surgical precision. I figured it was a cuda and a big one at that. 

Disgusted, I tossed the head overboard and watched as it sunk, figuring I'd get a look at the barracuda when he came back for the leftovers. Like a flash out of nowhere a huge torpedo rocketed past, hammered the head, and disappeared into the blue. Wahoo! without a doubt! Not taking the time to change my wet drawers, I grabbed my Saltist 40 that just happened to be rigged with a steel leader and single j hook rig and I hooked the vermilion snapper I had just caught and tossed him out, still alive. 


The snapper made a B-line towards the bottom and I just let him go. Suddenly I felt a hard thud as line fed out slowly and then stopped. My heart kinda fell since I figured if it was my wahoo it would have freight trained the bait rather than just pick it up. After a second or two of line slowly peeling off I decided to set the hook and I did.


I came back with a good bit of force with the hook set as I felt the weight of a very large fish, but the fish just sat there, not moving much at all. At this point In figuring it was a shark and just as an expletive was about to cross my lips the rocket engine must have ignited and braid was flying off my reel and an alarming rate. I knew what this was now, as my heart began to pound from the adrenaline dump my brain had released. 


It was a good long fight where he made several long runs deep below the surface, but when I finally saw color and those beautiful tiger stripes I knew I had him. 


Gaffing was my next challenge, since I had surgery on my left hand recently it was very weak. The adrenaline must have still been in my system because I don't remember having any trouble holding the rod with my weak hand and gaffing the Hoo with my right. It felt great feeling his weight as I threw him over the side, and into the bow. I sat for a second in complete disbelief at what was laying in front of the cooler among the auxiliary fuel cans and other crap I had thrown up there. He weighed in at 54 lbs my personal best.


I remember thanking the Lord for my good fortune, and putting me in a place where something like this could happen, God is good, isn't he?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hooter!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Man.... you need to go to a casino! 

I also like the word "Beetlenicker" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

very nice!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Great fish and great write up. Glad you got that done.


----------



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks Bill, Very fun!


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome story.... congrats


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Slob of a hoo hoo


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I need to figger out how to solo launch my bote dangit.....


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Very well written report. Felt as if I watched it happen. Congrats!!!


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes He is. Congrats on a super trip and great writeup.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Great write up. I personally would be a bit nervous 30 miles out solo. But, you were definitely reely blessed.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck of a wahoo and a great story also. Congrats!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoo's yo daddy!!! now fire up the grill!!! Awesome job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoyed the report and congrats on a fine hooter.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the Hoo and thanks for the story well done on both counts ! :thumbsup:


----------

